# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Esponjas >  Hypseledoris edenticulata

## Eduardo Flor

Dignissimos amigos
Encomendei uma Hypseledoris edenticulata,que chega hoje,mas tb estava interessado numa Trikentrion Hypseledoris edenticulata (esponja).
A minha pergunta é a Hypseledoris edenticulata não comerá a Hypseledoris edenticulata.
A Hypseledoris edenticulata né da familia da Hexabranchus morsomos,que segundo dizem é uma devoradora de esponjas?
Eduardo Flor

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Dignissimos amigos
> Encomendei uma Hypseledoris edenticulata,que chega hoje,mas tb estava interessado numa Trikentrion Hypseledoris edenticulata (esponja).
> A minha pergunta é a Hypseledoris edenticulata não comerá a Hypseledoris edenticulata.
> A Hypseledoris edenticulata né da familia da Hexabranchus morsomos,que segundo dizem é uma devoradora de esponjas?
> Eduardo Flor


Viva Eduardo,

Pelo que sei corres o serio risco do Nudibranquio achar a Trikentrion como uma excelente refeição.

Por outro lado atenção à introdução deste tipo de seres no aquario.  Já sabes se morrer vai libertar toxinas na agua (isto é quase como o estigma na aquariofilia em que tudo o que é muito colorido tem tipicamente algum "segredo" :-) ).

----------

